# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  شروع از الآن !! خواندن همه مباحث؟!

## melis

سلام دوستان

اول از همه چیز بگم تاپیکی که زدم حنبه انگیزشی نداره و از دوستان باتجربه میخوام فقط جواب سوالمو بهم بدن....

رشته ریاضی و منطقه سه هستم... پارسال رتبم 2000 شد که موندم واسه امسال..

تا الان مشکلاتی داشتم که نتونستم بخونم.. یا بهتره بگم دارم بهونه میارم که نخوندم ولی از الان میخوام شروع کنم! هدفم هم رتبه حداقل سه رقمی هست!

خب بریم سراغ سوالم... 

* به نظرتون از الان که میخوام شروع کنم،همه مباحثو بخونم یا بعضیا رو حذف کنم؟! اگه بخوام همه رو بخونم وقت کم نمیارم؟! بخصوص درس ریاضی*

آخه یخورده استرس گرفتم که اگه بخوام کامل بخونم ممکنه وقت کم بیارم و نتونم عمیق بخونم... از یه طرف هم دلم نمیاد بعضی مباحثو حذف کنم! :Yahoo (101): 


ممنون :Yahoo (8):

----------


## lale94

نه بابا وقت کم نمیاری رستگار رحمانی با اینکه رشته خودش نبود سربازیش تموم شد از بهمن خوند تو دو رشته رتبه 1 شد تازه هنرم دو رقمی شد از طرفی کنکور نسبت به پارسال یک ماه عقب افتاده دیگه تو میتوووووووووووووووووووووو  ونی :Yahoo (9):

----------


## eskalis

> سلام دوستان
> 
> اول از همه چیز بگم تاپیکی که زدم حنبه انگیزشی نداره و از دوستان باتجربه میخوام فقط جواب سوالمو بهم بدن....
> 
> رشته ریاضی و منطقه سه هستم... پارسال رتبم 2000 شد که موندم واسه امسال..
> 
> تا الان مشکلاتی داشتم که نتونستم بخونم.. یا بهتره بگم دارم بهونه میارم که نخوندم ولی از الان میخوام شروع کنم! هدفم هم رتبه حداقل سه رقمی هست!
> 
> خب بریم سراغ سوالم... 
> ...


6 ماهی که استرست کم بود و نخوندی حالا افتادی توی 6 ماهه دوم پر استرس میخوای بخونی عمراا اگه بتونی بخونی ...

برو بگیر بخواب :Yahoo (10):

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> 6 ماهی که استرست کم بود و نخوندی حالا افتادی توی 6 ماهه دوم پر استرس میخوای بخونی عمراا اگه بتونی بخونی ...
> 
> برو بگیر بخواب


این چه وضع جواب دادنه
چرا میترسونی طرفو

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

شما شروع کن
تازه یه بار کنکورم دادی خیلی چیزا رو بلدی

----------


## optician

> سلام دوستان
> 
> اول از همه چیز بگم تاپیکی که زدم حنبه انگیزشی نداره و از دوستان باتجربه میخوام فقط جواب سوالمو بهم بدن....
> 
> رشته ریاضی و منطقه سه هستم... پارسال رتبم 2000 شد که موندم واسه امسال..
> 
> تا الان مشکلاتی داشتم که نتونستم بخونم.. یا بهتره بگم دارم بهونه میارم که نخوندم ولی از الان میخوام شروع کنم! هدفم هم رتبه حداقل سه رقمی هست!
> 
> خب بریم سراغ سوالم... 
> ...


اینکه سال پیش دوهزار شدی خیلی خوبه ... امسال کمکت میکنه... درسها رو با سرعت بیشتری رو بخون ، زیاد تست بزن و آزمون هم فراموش نکن

----------


## mahdimtz

واقعا چی در مورد خودتفکر کردی؟
فازت چیه؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mahdimtz

> 6 ماهی که استرست کم بود و نخوندی حالا افتادی توی 6 ماهه دوم پر استرس میخوای بخونی عمراا اگه بتونی بخونی ...
> 
> برو بگیر بخواب


واقعا چی در مورد خودتفکر کردی؟
فازت چیه؟

----------


## mhnz

اگه فشرده بخونی چرا که نه؟؟؟ !!!
شروع کـــــــــــــــن!!!

----------


## SHINER

> سلام دوستان
> 
> اول از همه چیز بگم تاپیکی که زدم حنبه انگیزشی نداره و از دوستان باتجربه میخوام فقط جواب سوالمو بهم بدن....
> 
> رشته ریاضی و منطقه سه هستم... پارسال رتبم 2000 شد که موندم واسه امسال..
> 
> تا الان مشکلاتی داشتم که نتونستم بخونم.. یا بهتره بگم دارم بهونه میارم که نخوندم ولی از الان میخوام شروع کنم! هدفم هم رتبه حداقل سه رقمی هست!
> 
> خب بریم سراغ سوالم... 
> ...



استرس نداشته باش : ) شما ک میگی 2000 اوردی خب پس حتما یه پیش زمینه ای داری و صفر مطلق نیستی 
ببین هنوز زمان داری برا خوندن,  مباحثی ک پایه ای و مهم هستن رو اولویت بندی کن کم کم شروع کن تا هر جا که رسوندی بخون سعی کن مبحثی رو حذف نکنی چون ممکنه یه سوال اسون بیاد ولی چون اصلا مبحث رو نخوندی نتونی جواب بدی در حالی ک اگه حتی یه نگاه اجمالی میکردی میتونستی 
از الان ب حذف فک نکن و ب جاش مباحث رو اولویت بندی کن

----------


## Bano.m

> سلام دوستان
> 
> اول از همه چیز بگم تاپیکی که زدم حنبه انگیزشی نداره و از دوستان باتجربه میخوام فقط جواب سوالمو بهم بدن....
> 
> رشته ریاضی و منطقه سه هستم... پارسال رتبم 2000 شد که موندم واسه امسال..
> 
> 
> تا الان مشکلاتی داشتم که نتونستم بخونم.. یا بهتره بگم دارم بهونه میارم که نخوندم ولی از الان میخوام شروع کنم! هدفم هم رتبه حداقل سه رقمی هست!
> 
> ...


ممنون ابجی ... دقیقا حرف دلمه...اما حس تاپیک زدنشو نداشتم...
ر.ا:به من گفتن هندسه1 رو حذف کنم+گسسته

----------


## Ultra

> ممنون ابجی ... دقیقا حرف دلمه...اما حس تاپیک زدنشو نداشتم...
> ر.ا:به من گفتن هندسه1 رو حذف کنم+گسسته


هندسه و گسسته رو حذف نکنید

یعنی هیچ درسی رو حذف نکنید
معلوم نیست چطور سوال داده میشه
سوالای گسسته پارسال انقدر سخت بود همه به من گفتن وقتتو تلف نکن

ولی من کار خودمو کردم

امسال هم شانس من آسون اومد

اگر فقط دیفرانسیل رو بخونی و سوالاتش واست سخت بود چیکار میکنی؟

----------


## Ultra

> ممنون ابجی ... دقیقا حرف دلمه...اما حس تاپیک زدنشو نداشتم...
> ر.ا:به من گفتن هندسه1 رو حذف کنم+گسسته


به این هم توجه کنید که
95 درصد ریاضیا مثل شما فکر میکنن

و شما اگر رتبه و دانشگاه  خوب میخوای
باید روی هندسه و گسسته وقت بذاری

تنها فرق ریاضیا همین هندسه و گسسته هست

همه دیفرانسیل رو کامل میخونن
پس درصد ها نزدیک به هم میشه

چیزی که ترازتو جابه جا میکنه هندسه و گسسته هست

----------


## Dj.ALI

> نه بابا وقت کم نمیاری رستگار رحمانی با اینکه رشته خودش نبود سربازیش تموم شد از بهمن خوند تو دو رشته رتبه 1 شد تازه هنرم دو رقمی شد از طرفی کنکور نسبت به پارسال یک ماه عقب افتاده دیگه تو میتوووووووووووووووووووووو  ونی


بارها گفتم برای این جور مسایل افرادی مثل رستگار رحمانی یا اون 10 نفری که مثلا اصلا از بهمن شروع کردن و یک و دو شدن اصلا مثال زدنشون هم اشتباهه..این دلیل نمیشه که حالا چون رستگار از بهمن شروع کرد و یک شد بقیه هم بتونن..این گونه افراد در اقلیت هستن و تعدادشون هم کمه و در کل یه ادمای استثنایی هستن که فقط از خودشون بر میاد همچین کارایی!!شما باید همیشه اون طیف گسترده رو در نظر  بگیری نه اون ادمایی که تعدادشون کمه و تونستن کارای عجیب غریب کنن!!

----------


## Bano.m

> هندسه و گسسته رو حذف نکنید
> 
> یعنی هیچ درسی رو حذف نکنید
> معلوم نیست چطور سوال داده میشه
> سوالای گسسته پارسال انقدر سخت بود همه به من گفتن وقتتو تلف نکن
> 
> ولی من کار خودمو کردم
> 
> امسال هم شانس من آسون اومد
> ...


در اونصورت مجبورم سرمو بکوبم به دیوار  :Yahoo (112): 
..................
هندسه1رو که حتما حذفش میکنم....یعنی بخوامم نمی رسم  حتی لاشو باز کنم...گسسته رو اما فقط سه چهار نفر گفتن بیخیالش شم...اگه برسم از خدامه که بخونمش...فعلا چیزی معلوم نیست.

----------


## Ultra

> در اونصورت مجبورم سرمو بکوبم به دیوار 
> ..................
> هندسه1رو که حتما حذفش میکنم....یعنی بخوامم نمی رسم  حتی لاشو باز کنم...گسسته رو اما فقط سه چهار نفر گفتن بیخیالش شم...اگه برسم از خدامه که بخونمش...فعلا چیزی معلوم نیست.


خود دانی دیگه

من تجربیات خودمو نوشتم

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

هیچ وقت برای داشتن یه اراده قوی ولی پایدار برای رسیدن به هدفی دیر نیست :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Bano.m

> به این هم توجه کنید که
> 95 درصد ریاضیا مثل شما فکر میکنن
> 
> و شما اگر رتبه و دانشگاه  خوب میخوای
> باید روی هندسه و گسسته وقت بذاری
> 
> تنها فرق ریاضیا همین هندسه و گسسته هست
> 
> همه دیفرانسیل رو کامل میخونن
> ...


درمورد رتبه که رویایی فکر نمیکنم... فقط نمی خوام خیلی بد باشه... چون میدونم الان اگـــه خیلییی جدی شروع کنم بازم  رتبه خوب وعالی که بچه های اینجا دنبلشونن نمیشه اورد...
فقط هندسه 1 منظورم بود...هندسه2 وهندسه تحلیلی  رو حتما باید بخونم....
بله متوجه منظورتون شدم...
ممنون دوست عزیز :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Bano.m

> خود دانی دیگه
> 
> من تجربیات خودمو نوشتم


خوب کردین..ممنون از وقتی که گذاشتین :Yahoo (99):

----------


## melis

دوستان خیلی ممنون

خب منم از همین میترسم دیگه...  :Yahoo (2):  میترسم وسواس خرج بدم و کامل بخونم ولی نتونم عمقی بخونم... از یه طرف میگم مباحثی که حذف میکنم ممکنه ازشون سوال آسون بیاد و مباحثی که خوندم سوال سخت بیاد!! بخدا کلافه ام  :Yahoo (2): 

الان کتاب تست دیفرانسیل خیلی سبز رو دارم... وقتی نگاه میکنم میبینم حدود 2000تا تست داره که باید بزنم دیوونه میشم! اگه هر تست میانگین 4دقیقه هم وقت بگییره میشه فقط 130 ساعت!!! :Yahoo (113): 

اینم بگم پارسال که رتبم 2000 شد فقط بعد از عید خوندم و اونم بیشتر فیزیک+عمومی ها بود... مثلا ریاضی رو 4درصد زدم و شیمی رو 10 درصد!

......................

یه فکری به سرم زده که تا عید فقط اختصاصی کار کنم و عمومی رو بذارم کنار.... اشکالی نداره به نظرتون؟!

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام دوستان
> 
> اول از همه چیز بگم تاپیکی که زدم حنبه انگیزشی نداره و از دوستان باتجربه میخوام فقط جواب سوالمو بهم بدن....
> 
> رشته ریاضی و منطقه سه هستم... پارسال رتبم 2000 شد که موندم واسه امسال..
> 
> تا الان مشکلاتی داشتم که نتونستم بخونم.. یا بهتره بگم دارم بهونه میارم که نخوندم ولی از الان میخوام شروع کنم! هدفم هم رتبه حداقل سه رقمی هست!
> 
> خب بریم سراغ سوالم... 
> ...


د*وست عزیزم وقت هست اونم به انذازه کافی ،جوری ک خیالتو راحت کنم میتونی کل مباحثو تموم کنی ..از الان به فکر حذف مباحث نباش و با شروع فصلایی که بهشون علاقه داری استارت بزن تا حسابی طعم شیرین ریاضی به جونت بچسبه
*

----------


## Ultra

> دوستان خیلی ممنون
> 
> خب منم از همین میترسم دیگه...  میترسم وسواس خرج بدم و کامل بخونم ولی نتونم عمقی بخونم... از یه طرف میگم مباحثی که حذف میکنم ممکنه ازشون سوال آسون بیاد و مباحثی که خوندم سوال سخت بیاد!! بخدا کلافه ام 
> 
> الان کتاب تست دیفرانسیل خیلی سبز رو دارم... وقتی نگاه میکنم میبینم حدود 2000تا تست داره که باید بزنم دیوونه میشم! اگه هر تست میانگین 4دقیقه هم وقت بگییره میشه فقط 130 ساعت!!!
> 
> اینم بگم پارسال که رتبم 2000 شد فقط بعد از عید خوندم و اونم بیشتر فیزیک+عمومی ها بود... مثلا ریاضی رو 4درصد زدم و شیمی رو 10 درصد!
> 
> ......................
> ...


نه
عمومی رو واسه بعد عید نذار

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

عمومی رو اصلا برای بعد عید نزارید ک کار خیلی اشتباهی هستش :Yahoo (113): 

حتما عمومی رو هم با خوندن اختصاصی ها پبش ببرید ولی خوندنش از بعد از عید واقعا ریسک و اشتباه بزرگی هس :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Fawzi

*همون قدر که به  اختصاصیا توجه داری باید عمومیارو تو اولویت قرار بدی . مخصوصا شما ک فارغ التحصیلید و نسبت به ما که مدرسه میریم وقتتون بیشتره .
اگه هدفت سه رقمیه ..همه جوره وقت بزاررررررررر ...کاهلی نکن*

----------


## Dj.ALI

من به این نتیجه رسیدم که اگه 100 درصد مطالب رو بخونی برای 50 درصد بهتر از اینه که 50 درصد مطالب رو بخونی برای 100 درصد :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): منم خیلی درسا رو هنوز شروع نکردم مثلا شیمی و فیزیک و اینا رو هنوز شروع نکردم بخونم ولی یک برنامه ریختم واسه خودم اسمش رو گزاشتم طرح شهاب :Yahoo (20): کامل تا اخر فروردین کل مباحث تموم میشه اگه طبق برنامه پیش برم...!!!شما باید 50 تا برگ اچار بزاری جلو خودت برنامه ی روزانه و میان مدت و بلند مدت بچینی واسه خودت..یعنی از همین الان باید بدونی مثلا 24 فروردین باید چه درسایی رو بخونی :Yahoo (106): با امروز و فردا کردن کار پیش نمیره...از یه جایی استارت بزن یکم که بری جلو مییبینی خود به خود درسا تموم میشن!

----------


## lale94

> بارها گفتم برای این جور مسایل افرادی مثل رستگار رحمانی یا اون 10 نفری که مثلا اصلا از بهمن شروع کردن و یک و دو شدن اصلا مثال زدنشون هم اشتباهه..این دلیل نمیشه که حالا چون رستگار از بهمن شروع کرد و یک شد بقیه هم بتونن..این گونه افراد در اقلیت هستن و تعدادشون هم کمه و در کل یه ادمای استثنایی هستن که فقط از خودشون بر میاد همچین کارایی!!شما باید همیشه اون طیف گسترده رو در نظر  بگیری نه اون ادمایی که تعدادشون کمه و تونستن کارای عجیب غریب کنن!!


غیر ممکن غیر ممکنه .....شما هرکی رو دوس داری مثال بزن در کل من همیشه 100 مثال میزنم که به 50 برسم :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> غیر ممکن غیر ممکنه .....شما هرکی رو دوس داری مثال بزن در کل من همیشه 100 مثال میزنم که به 50 برسم


من همیشه 50 مثال میزنم که به 100 برسم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## MajnOOn

> سلام دوستان
> 
> اول از همه چیز بگم تاپیکی که زدم حنبه انگیزشی نداره و از دوستان باتجربه میخوام فقط جواب سوالمو بهم بدن....
> 
> رشته ریاضی و منطقه سه هستم... پارسال رتبم 2000 شد که موندم واسه امسال..
> 
> تا الان مشکلاتی داشتم که نتونستم بخونم.. یا بهتره بگم دارم بهونه میارم که نخوندم ولی از الان میخوام شروع کنم! هدفم هم رتبه حداقل سه رقمی هست!
> 
> خب بریم سراغ سوالم... 
> ...


منم سال اول 2700 شدم امسال 900...ابان شروع کردم اسفند تموم شد...نگران نباش میرسی

----------


## lale94

> من همیشه 50 مثال میزنم که به 100 برسم


یه بنده خدایی میره پیش باباش میگه بابا من میخوام بشم درست مث تو باباش دو دستی میزنه تو سرش میگه من میخواستم امام زمان بشم شدم این حالا تو میخوای من بشی هیچی نمیشی....داستانش ماله یکی از بزرگانه دینه ....دوست عزیز شما هم موفق باشیدددد :Yahoo (114):

----------


## K0nkurii1111

برنامه ی قلم چی واسه اوناییه كه مدرسه میرن پس فارغ التحصیلا انگار دوتا سال تحصیلی دارن طبق برنامه ی قلم چی مثلا واسه دوهفته ی اول مباحث دوهفته ی ترم اول+مباحث ترم دومو بخون از صبح زود پاشو تا شب كلی وقته دیگه فشرده بخون حتما میتونی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> یه بنده خدایی میره پیش باباش میگه بابا من میخوام بشم درست مث تو باباش دو دستی میزنه تو سرش میگه من میخواستم امام زمان بشم شدم این حالا تو میخوای من بشی هیچی نمیشی....داستانش ماله یکی از بزرگانه دینه ....دوست عزیز شما هم موفق باشیدددد


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام دوستان
> 
> اول از همه چیز بگم تاپیکی که زدم حنبه انگیزشی نداره و از دوستان باتجربه میخوام فقط جواب سوالمو بهم بدن....
> 
> رشته ریاضی و منطقه سه هستم... پارسال رتبم 2000 شد که موندم واسه امسال..
> 
> تا الان مشکلاتی داشتم که نتونستم بخونم.. یا بهتره بگم دارم بهونه میارم که نخوندم ولی از الان میخوام شروع کنم! هدفم هم رتبه حداقل سه رقمی هست!
> 
> خب بریم سراغ سوالم... 
> ...


سلام
هنوز وقت خوبی در اختیار دارید
بنظرم برسید همه مطالب رو

----------


## وحید ی

> سلام دوستان
> 
> اول از همه چیز بگم تاپیکی که زدم حنبه انگیزشی نداره و از دوستان باتجربه میخوام فقط جواب سوالمو بهم بدن....
> 
> رشته ریاضی و منطقه سه هستم... پارسال رتبم 2000 شد که موندم واسه امسال..
> 
> تا الان مشکلاتی داشتم که نتونستم بخونم.. یا بهتره بگم دارم بهونه میارم که نخوندم ولی از الان میخوام شروع کنم! هدفم هم رتبه حداقل سه رقمی هست!
> 
> خب بریم سراغ سوالم... 
> ...



*به ره بادیه رفتن به ز نشستن باطل
الان 7 ماه وقت دارین یعنیییی کمهههه اگه فک میکنین کمه دنباله بهانه هستین برای نخوندن 
مخصوصا با کتابایی که تو بازاره این هفت ماه اگه بخونین بدون تعارف و انگیزه بیخود رتبه عالی کسب میکنین
بازم میگم اگه فکر میکنین هفت ماه کمه مطمن باشین برای شما 12 ماه هم کمه چون شما نمیخواین بخونین
کتابای مناسب انتخاب کنید و تلاش کنید مطمن باشین جواب میگیرین اونم در سطح بالا
*

----------


## na3r!n

> 6 ماهی که استرست کم بود و نخوندی حالا افتادی توی 6 ماهه دوم پر استرس میخوای بخونی عمراا اگه بتونی بخونی ...
> 
> برو بگیر بخواب


واااااااییی پوکیدم دعنتووو :Yahoo (4): )خخخخخخ
رفع اسپم:بخون عزیزم وقت هست

----------


## AmirAria

یه نصیحت : 
اینترنت و کامیپوتر و موبایل رو جمع کنید و تی وی رو کلا ببوسید بذارید کنار.
به هر چی دلتون بخوان میرسید

----------


## fateme.tehran

هر کی اومد گفت نمیتونی چرت میگه..انگیزه میخوای بیا پیش خودم..

----------


## drmoslem

> هر کی اومد گفت نمیتونی چرت میگه..انگیزه میخوای بیا پیش خودم..


منطقی نگفتی 
بستگی داره اون فرد کیه و سطح علمی پایه اش چطوره 
کسی که هنوز پایه بعضی چیزها بلد نیست و...
کسی که هیچی بلد نیست میخواد از الان شروع کنه و رشته تاپ میخواد و رتبه خوب میشه گفت دیر شروع کرده 
سعی کنه ولی با توجه به رقابت سنگین مخصوصا توی تجربی من میتونم بگم محال هست اگه کسی پایه خوبی نداشته باشه 
ولی برای سال بعدش میتونه

----------


## fateme.tehran

> منطقی نگفتی 
> بستگی داره اون فرد کیه و سطح علمی پایه اش چطوره 
> کسی که هنوز پایه بعضی چیزها بلد نیست و...
> کسی که هیچی بلد نیست میخواد از الان شروع کنه و رشته تاپ میخواد و رتبه خوب میشه گفت دیر شروع کرده 
> سعی کنه ولی با توجه به رقابت سنگین مخصوصا توی تجربی من میتونم بگم محال هست اگه کسی پایه خوبی نداشته باشه 
> ولی برای سال بعدش میتونه


نچ...
عمومیا بالای 80 میشه رتبه زیر 4 هزار...دوماه مونده به کنکورم شیمی رو میخونه.از الان باید بشینه پای عمومیا و زیست.
چطور تو 1 ماه امتحان ترم میدیم و نمره 20 هم میگیریم؟6 ماهه امکان داره

----------


## DARKSIDER

> هر کی اومد گفت نمیتونی چرت میگه..انگیزه میخوای بیا پیش خودم..


به ما هم یه انگیزه ای بده...

----------


## Suicide

*اگه واقعا بخوای ... رتبه سه رقمی که سهله .. رتبه یکم میتونی بشی ...*

----------


## fateme.tehran

> به ما هم یه انگیزه ای بده...


ببین داداش

چطور میشه ما یک روز واسه درسی مثل زیست امتحان داریم و نمره ی 18 رو میگیریم.درصورتی که 4 روزم وقت داشته باشیم همون نمره رو کسب میکنیم؟
ضمیر ناخودآگاه انسان میقبولونه به خودش که تو 4 روز وقت داری (واصسه همین به میزان 4 روز ناخودآگاه مغز انسان برنامه میچینه و تمرکزش رو خودش کنترل میکنه اما وقتی مغز ما با استناد میفهمه که وقت 1 روزه برای درس خوندن،زمینو زمان رو به هم میریزه تا نتیجه ی مطلوب میانگینیش رو کسب کنه.
)
مغز تو و بقیه دوستان اگر به کسب رتبه 1 هم فکر کنند در این برهه از زمان خواهند رسید..چرا که ذهن محدود نیست..

ویدیو انگیزشی فوق العاده

----------


## Dj.ALI

> ببین داداش
> 
> چطور میشه ما یک روز واسه درسی مثل زیست امتحان داریم و نمره ی 18 رو میگیریم.درصورتی که 4 روزم وقت داشته باشیم همون نمره رو کسب میکنیم؟
> ضمیر ناخودآگاه انسان میقبولونه به خودش که تو 4 روز وقت داری (واصسه همین به میزان 4 روز ناخودآگاه مغز انسان برنامه میچینه و تمرکزش رو خودش کنترل میکنه اما وقتی مغز ما با استناد میفهمه که وقت 1 روزه برای درس خوندن،زمینو زمان رو به هم میریزه تا نتیجه ی مطلوب میانگینیش رو کسب کنه.
> )
> مغز تو و بقیه دوستان اگر به کسب رتبه 1 هم فکر کنند در این برهه از زمان خواهند رسید..چرا که ذهن محدود نیست..


شما امتحان تشریحی 20 سوالی رو که با 5 ساعت خوندن هم میشه نتیحه گرفت با امتحان تستی کنکور در اون جو و شرایط خاص مقایسه میکنی!!!!!

----------


## DARKSIDER

اگر فکر کنید میتوانید کاری رو انجام بدید حق باشماست...
اگر هم فکر کنید نمیتوانید کاری را انجام دهید باز حق با شماست...
آیا صرفا بخاطر اینکه یه هدفی دست نیافتنی به نظر بیاد باید از تلاش دست کشید؟؟؟
کاریت نباشه میتونی یا نمیتونی وظیفه تو درس خوندنه.غیر اینه؟؟؟؟

کسی که کوه رو جابجا کرد همون کسی بود که اولین سنگریزه رو برداشت....

فقط کاری نکن همین زمانی که الان در اختیار داری دو ماه بعد آرزوت بشه....

انتخاب هدف=>باور به این که توانایی رسیدن بهش رو داری=>برنامه ریزی=>اقدام=>رسیدن به هدف....

----------


## fateme.tehran

> شما امتحان تشریحی 20 سوالی رو که با 5 ساعت خوندن هم میشه نتیحه گرفت با امتحان تستی کنکور در اون جو و شرایط خاص مقایسه میکنی!!!!!


من واسه شماها آسون ترم میدونم...
میدونی چرا؟؟؟
چون مطالعه عمیق تر میشه و حواشی کتاب هم توجه میشه..یادگیری بیشتر میشه و در 6 ماه هر روز نیم ساعت به مرور پرداخته بشه تثبیت خواهد شد..
کنکور از 3 بخش تشکیل شده:
1)مطالعه(50 درصد کنکور رو شامل میشه)
2)سرعت و مدیریت زمان_(35درصد)
3)هر 4 گزینه رو خوندن(15 درصد)

----------


## DARKSIDER

> ببین داداش
> 
> چطور میشه ما یک روز واسه درسی مثل زیست امتحان داریم و نمره ی 18 رو میگیریم.درصورتی که 4 روزم وقت داشته باشیم همون نمره رو کسب میکنیم؟
> ضمیر ناخودآگاه انسان میقبولونه به خودش که تو 4 روز وقت داری (واصسه همین به میزان 4 روز ناخودآگاه مغز انسان برنامه میچینه و تمرکزش رو خودش کنترل میکنه اما وقتی مغز ما با استناد میفهمه که وقت 1 روزه برای درس خوندن،زمینو زمان رو به هم میریزه تا نتیجه ی مطلوب میانگینیش رو کسب کنه.
> )
> مغز تو و بقیه دوستان اگر به کسب رتبه 1 هم فکر کنند در این برهه از زمان خواهند رسید..چرا که ذهن محدود نیست..
> 
> ویدیو انگیزشی فوق العاده


مرسی آبجی...ممنون...
من خودم اند ضمیرناخوداگاهم....میدونم قودرتشو....فقط یه جورایی عالم بی عمل شدم.......

----------


## Dj.ALI

> من واسه شماها آسون ترم میدونم...
> میدونی چرا؟؟؟
> چون مطالعه عمیق تر میشه و حواشی کتاب هم توجه میشه..یادگیری بیشتر میشه و در 6 ماه هر روز نیم ساعت به مرور پرداخته بشه تثبیت خواهد شد..
> کنکور از 3 بخش تشکیل شده:
> 1)مطالعه(50 درصد کنکور رو شامل میشه)
> 2)سرعت و مدیریت زمان_(35درصد)
> 3)هر 4 گزینه رو خوندن(15 درصد)


نگاه کن فاطی :Yahoo (106): متاسفانه کنکور ایران ناعادلانه ترین کنکور در بین تمام کشورهاست...از این که ادم چند سال عمرشو بزاره پای 4 ساعت که معلوم نیست چی میخواد بشه!!من دوست خودم بدبخت تقریبا امسال کنار خودمم نشسته بود یه زنبور گلتی داشت دورمون میچرخید راست رفت نشست رو گردن این بدبخت زدش همونجا نابود شد تا 30 دقیقه نمیتونست سر خم کنه بدبخت!!حالا جالبیش این جا بود برای بار پنجم میخواست کنکور بده :Yahoo (20):

----------


## fateme.tehran

> اگر فکر کنید میتوانید کاری رو انجام بدید حق باشماست...
> اگر هم فکر کنید نمیتوانید کاری را انجام دهید باز حق با شماست...
> آیا صرفا بخاطر اینکه یه هدفی دست نیافتنی به نظر بیاد باید از تلاش دست کشید؟؟؟
> کاریت نباشه میتونی یا نمیتونی وظیفه تو درس خوندنه.غیر اینه؟؟؟؟
> 
> کسی که کوه رو جابجا کرد همون کسی بود که اولین سنگریزه رو برداشت....
> 
> فقط کاری نکن همین زمانی که الان در اختیار داری دو ماه بعد آرزوت بشه....
> 
> انتخاب هدف=>باور به این که توانایی رسیدن بهش رو داری=>برنامه ریزی=>اقدام=>رسیدن به هدف....


سالیان پیش در  رشته ی دو و میدانی یک رکورد ثبت شد توسط شخصی  که باور نکردنی بود..
از سال آینده ی اون رکورد  در اون مسابقات از هر 100 نفر 40 نفر اون رکورد رو کسب میکردنو..دیگه تابلو تر از این قضیه که انسان میتونه برسه؟

----------


## DARKSIDER

> شما امتحان تشریحی 20 سوالی رو که با 5 ساعت خوندن هم میشه نتیحه گرفت با امتحان تستی کنکور در اون جو و شرایط خاص مقایسه میکنی!!!!!


زیاد فرقی ندارن....خخخخ....تفاوتش اینه که فک میکنی کنکور متفاوته همین....سوالای تشریحیو تستی میدن میشه کنکور....خخخخ

حالا جدا از شوخی واقعا کنکور سخت نیست....ما نمیخونیم بعد میگیم کنکور سخته...ولی اینطور نیست...حداقل کسی که خوب خونده باشه میتونه به نصف سوالا جواب بده....کسی هم که تمرینش زیاد بوده بیشتر میزنه....

----------


## DARKSIDER

> سالیان پیش در  رشته ی دو و میدانی یک رکورد ثبت شد توسط شخصی  که باور نکردنی بود..
> از سال آینده ی اون رکورد  در اون مسابقات از هر 100 نفر 40 نفر اون رکورد رو کسب میکردنو..دیگه تابلو تر از این قضیه که انسان میتونه برسه؟


شدیدا موافقم

----------


## DARKSIDER

خب دیگه ما بریم رکورد بشکونیم...خداحافظ فعلا

----------


## Dj.ALI

> زیاد فرقی ندارن....خخخخ....تفاوتش اینه که فک میکنی کنکور متفاوته همین....سوالای تشریحیو تستی میدن میشه کنکور....خخخخ
> 
> حالا جدا از شوخی واقعا کنکور سخت نیست....ما نمیخونیم بعد میگیم کنکور سخته...ولی اینطور نیست...حداقل کسی که خوب خونده باشه میتونه به نصف سوالا جواب بده....کسی هم که تمرینش زیاد بوده بیشتر میزنه....


ببین کنکور به خودی خود سخت هست...حالا بگذریم از ناعدالتی اموزشی که گریبان گیر افراد در کنکوره!من نمیگم نمیشه نتیجه گرفت و اتفاقا به این نتیجه رسیدم که هر کس درست درس بخونه مطمئنا بی نصیب نمیمونه در روز کنکور ولی خوب کنکور فقط درس خوندن تنها نیست به خیلی مسایل پشت پرده ی دیگه هم بستگی داره!

----------


## KowsarDDC

*​به نظرم وقت کافی هست ولی بیشتر رو مباحثی که قوی هستی تمرکز کن بعدش برو سراغ اونایی که ضعف داری*

----------


## yalda zakeri

چرا نتونی؟؟؟به نظرمن که حتماا می تونی برسی فقط کافیه به خودت و دانسته ها و توانایی هات ایمان داشته باشی
برای اینکه به هدفت برسی تمام تمرکزت رو بذار روش
زیاد تست بزن و تمام تلاشت رو بکن که هیچ مطلبی رو حذف نکنی چون خودت که می دونی کنکور هیچ چیزش معلوم نیست شاید همون چیزی رو که حذف می کنی ازش تست آسون بیاد
با توجه به رتبه پارسالت هم معلوم میشه صفر صفر نیستی 
تلاشت رو بیشتر کن
تو حتماا موفق میشی

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام دوستان
> 
> اول از همه چیز بگم تاپیکی که زدم حنبه انگیزشی نداره و از دوستان باتجربه میخوام فقط جواب سوالمو بهم بدن....
> 
> رشته ریاضی و منطقه سه هستم... پارسال رتبم 2000 شد که موندم واسه امسال..
> 
> تا الان مشکلاتی داشتم که نتونستم بخونم.. یا بهتره بگم دارم بهونه میارم که نخوندم ولی از الان میخوام شروع کنم! هدفم هم رتبه حداقل سه رقمی هست!
> 
> خب بریم سراغ سوالم... 
> ...


سلام میتونی برسی به شرطی که  1)بخوای و انجام بدی 2)هدف داشته باشی  3)شروع و تلاش و پشتکار 
به نظرم میرسی همه رو وقت زیاد داری زیاااااااااااد فقط برنامه بریز--چیزای اضافی رو حذف کن--سریع منابعتو تهیه کن برای همه یکی بسه البته اگه یه درسو مشکل داری یا به دلایل دیگه میتونی بیشتر بگیری فقط سرتو شلوغ نکن و زیاد نگیر که نمیرسی
موفق

----------

